# Anordnungsproblem



## Pudig (28. Mai 2004)

Hallo liebe User!

Ich benutze CorelDraw 7 und habe ein kleines Problem. Als erstes erstelle ein farbiges Rechteck. Danach setze ich eine Grafik darauf und erstelle noch ein Rechteck, welches im Moment über der Grafik und dem ersten Rechteck liegt. Jetzt versuche ich, das zweite Rechteck zwischen die Grafik und das erste Rechteck zu legen, was aber leider scheitert. Ich bekomme das zweite Rechteck einfach nicht hinter die Grafik.
Das Problem ist, dass das nicht immer passiert. Ich weiß also echt nicht, woran das liegen könnte. Nach einer Zeit, scheint es dann urplötzlich wieder zu funktionieren, was mich doch recht stutzig macht  .
Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja weiterhelfen. Ich bin jedenfalls am Ende meiner Überlegungen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!

Pudig


----------



## Pudig (1. Juni 2004)

Hmm, kann mir niemand weiterhelfen? Oder hab ich mein Problem zu undeutlich geschildert?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Soweit ich weiß, hat CD7 auch schon den Objektmanager gehabt (Tools --> Object Manager), dort kannst Du die verschiedenen Ebenen positionieren und nach Sichtbarkeit/ Überlappung ausrichten.

Gruss vom ALF


----------

